
FoundersBelt - Curated resources for every stage of startups - dlobo
https://foundersbelt.com/
======
orcdork
Or: "Here's a list of all our referral links"

~~~
33degrees
That may be true, but it doesn't prevent it from also being a useful resource

~~~
codingdave
It does, however, make me question how much bias came into the selection of
which resources to list.

